# Who Is Bringing In 50w Mods?



## Lim (1/9/14)

I am keen to find out who is bringing in 50w mods, the siglei or the cloupor. and at what price?

I am asking is because if it not done, I am thinking of bringing in some when I travel to asia at end of the month.

but I dont know what price is acceptable, dont wana mess up the market prices. 

if it some company secret, pls pm me.


----------



## NickT (1/9/14)

Sir Vape are bringing in the 50 and 100w box.


----------



## Silver (1/9/14)

Hi guys

Please remember that retailers are not allowed to punt their products in the general forums
So this type of question in this part of the forum is only going to yield results from other members.

Have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" forum - where retailers can promote their products.


----------



## Al3x (1/9/14)

Hi,
My sub Forum will be up soon,
I have stock of the Cloupor T5 50 w If you are interested

I hope I am not breaking any rules by posting so soon.


----------



## TylerD (1/9/14)

Al3x said:


> Hi,
> My sub Forum will be up soon,
> I have stock of the Cloupor T5 50 w If you are interested
> 
> I hope I am not breaking any rules by posting so soon.


@Al3x can you do a shot of the T5 in your hand? Would like to see the relative size of it.


----------



## Al3x (1/9/14)

TylerD said:


> @Al3x can you do a shot of the T5 in your hand? Would like to see the relative size of it.


@TylerD I will do one now, but check the whats in your hand thread, I've posted some there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/9/14)

we have IPV's coming in


----------



## TylerD (1/9/14)

Al3x said:


> @TylerD I will do one now, but check the whats in your hand thread, I've posted some there


Cool stuff. Will have a look thanks.


----------



## Al3x (1/9/14)

It is actually very comfortable, when I first saw it I was like wtf did I get this for, but after a couple of vapes I am liking it more and more
I will put up a review on it soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (1/9/14)

Al3x said:


> It is actually very comfortable, when I first saw it I was like wtf did I get this for, but after a couple of vapes I am liking it more and more
> I will put up a review on it soon
> View attachment 10736


That actually looks nice. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Sir Vape (1/9/14)

Hello

Yes we have 50w and 100w coming in.

Majority of them have been pre-booked but have 1x50w left and a couple 100w. We might have a couple other 50w's in. Not sure what yet though but will keep you posted.

If you would like to pre-book the 50w pop me an email on asksirvape@gmail.com


----------



## Charlie's Vape Shop (1/9/14)

x56696e9b said:


> I am keen to find out who is bringing in 50w mods, the siglei or the cloupor. and at what price?
> 
> I am asking is because if it not done, I am thinking of bringing in some when I travel to asia at end of the month.
> 
> ...


Hey what's up, we are bringing in Cloupor T5 50Watt devices at R950

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (1/9/14)

Gee... the price for the T5 seems to be very ... unstable... 
and from the pic, it seems a bit bigger than the IPV 2 and Siglei's 50W ?


----------

